# grande / gran



## Loulé

Nella mia grammatica, ho visto queste frase:

"È una gran bella casa: Es una casa muy bonita
È un gran brutto affare: ES un asunto muy feo"

"Gran" significa qui "muy", ma per dire, "Una casa grande y bonita" vorrei sapere se scrivirse cosí: "Una casa grande e bella"

Grazie!


----------



## piume

è esatto.
_gran_ si usa come rafforzativo per gli aggettivi (direi solo bello e brutto) o per i sostantivi che esprimono una qualità. 
"un stato un gran concerto"
"è un gran peccato"
"è un gran bel posto"


----------



## Loulé

Allora, "è un gran peccato" si traduce come "es un pecado grande o un gran pecado", ma "è un gran bel posto" si tradurrebbe come "es un lugar muy bonito".

Grazie piume!


----------



## piume

Non so bene come funziona in spagnolo, però credo che sia corretto.
però se dici "è un grande peccato (es un pecado grande)" gli dai un significato religioso (sempre che dal contesto non si intenda altrimenti). "Un gran peccato" lo tradurrei con "Que lástima".

Prego!


----------



## Loulé

Hai ragione ;-) Perchè "che peccato" significa "¡qué lastima!"

grazie tanto!!


----------



## 0scar

Practicamente no hay diferencia entre  _gran_ y _grande_ italiano y castellano.
_Es un gran asunto feo._

_¡Què pecado!_ es muy común en castellano. también.

_Qué pecado,que lo nuestro tan hermoso
y diferente, lo escondamos,
si es tan puro, cristalino y transparente,
qué pecado, que pudiendo ser la envidia de la gente,
_(Isabel Pantoja)


----------



## Loulé

Oscar, quizás se diga en otras partes pero la frase "es un gran asunto feo" está mal dicha, en ese caso se diría " es un asunto muy feo" (puede ser grande o pequeño). La expresión "¡qué pecado!" existe pero tampoco se usa en el lenguaje coloquial (la canción de la Pantoja por su contecto de folklore, es una excepción).


----------



## 0scar

No tiene nada de malo.  También se podría decir "es un gran feo asunto" y sería correcto.
Que se pueda escribir de otra manera más convencional no la hace incorrecta.

Muy es molto. Se puede cambiar gran a muy pero de la misma manera que se podría usar molto en vez de gran.


----------



## Neuromante

Concuerdo completamente con Loulé: Eso de "Es un gran asunto feo" y "es un gran feo asunto" no existe. Como mínimo en español tendría que ir "Y" cerrando cualquier listado de adjetivos. Al margen de que "gran" no se puede usar en esta frase


----------



## argentinodebsas

A mí tampoco me cierra _es un gran feo asunto, _me parece no solo incorrecto sino además muy poco natural_.
_


----------



## 0scar

¿El _gran brutto _suena natural?.  
_Molto brutto_ es más natural.
Yo creo que debe leerse _"gran (brutto affare)"_ y no "_(gran brutto)_ _affare"_; y en castellano lo mismo: _"gran (feo asunto)"_.
Lo que es _grande_ es el _affare/asunto_ y no lo _brutto/feo_.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que en español no existe esa opción.
No es "Una gran azul casa" es "Una gran casa azul"

Hablando, y apoyándote mucho en la entonación, funciona, pero escrito no. Como hay miles de cosas que no se pueden poner por escrito porque faltan recursos para poderlo interpretar: El teatro, los guiones de Woody Allen que son casi ininteligibles, la mitad de mis post en el foro... (Lo sé, lo sé)


----------



## 0scar

"Es una gran vieja casa" es inobjetable, aunque normalmente se escriba en forma más convencional como "es una gran casa vieja".


----------



## Neuromante

"Vieja casa" y "Casa vieja" son cosas distintas. Por eso usé otro tipo de adjetivo


----------

